# SCSI controller doesn't seem to work in FBSD9



## Tomse (May 31, 2012)

I recently upgraded from FBSD82 FreeBSD 8.2 to 90 9.0. *A*fter the upgrade the SCSI controller doesn't work properly, as in not at all.

The hardware:
IBM Server x346 Xeon 3GHZ 2GB RAM
ServeRaid7 (internal this works)
Adaptec 29320 LPE PCI-X133 on PCI-X133 bus. 

I also tried the equivalent from LSI (HP Branded) that uses the mpt driver, which has a similar error, I don't think we need to go into details about this one.

I moved the drives to another server, same model, same issue.

The upgrade went smooth, used `freebsd-update -r RELENG-9.0 fetch install` commands and upgraded userland to -STABLE (mostly from packages).

A small side effect: PS/2 keyboard controller doesn't seem to work either, and somehow manages to lock up the keyboard totally (KVM hotkey is non responsive). The keyboard issue seems to happen around the same time the SCSI controller driver is loaded, not entirely sure precisely where though. Keyboard works where the boot manager starts.

This issue makes me believe there is a bug in the kernel toward the PCI-X bus / SCSI controller.

Right now I'll have to install 8.3 again to get it up and running properly, but as I have several servers of same model I can still make tests if neccessary.

*dmesg* says <snipped>


```
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dump Card State Begins <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: ahd0: Dumping Card State at program address 0xf6 Mode 0x11
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: INTSTAT[0x0] SELOID[0x4] SELID[0x40] HS_MAILBOX[0x0]
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: INTCTL[0x80]:(SWTMINTMASK) SEQINTSTAT[0x0] SAVED_MODE[0x11]
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: DFFSTAT[0x19]:(CURRFIFO_1|FIFO0FREE) SCSISIGI[0x86]:(P_COMMAND|REQI|BSYI)
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: SCSIPHASE[0x10]:(COMMAND_PHASE) SCSIBUS[0x0] LASTPHASE[0x80]:(P_COMMAND)
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: SCSISEQ0[0x0] SCSISEQ1[0x12]:(ENAUTOATNP|ENRSELI)
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: SEQCTL0[0x0] SEQINTCTL[0x0] SEQ_FLAGS[0x0] SEQ_FLAGS2[0x0]
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: QFREEZE_COUNT[0x2] KERNEL_QFREEZE_COUNT[0x2] MK_MESSAGE_SCB[0xff00]
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: MK_MESSAGE_SCSIID[0xff] SSTAT0[0x0] SSTAT1[0x9]:(REQINIT|BUSFREE)
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: SSTAT2[0x0] SSTAT3[0x0] PERRDIAG[0xc0]:(HIPERR|HIZERO)
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: SIMODE1[0xac]:(ENSCSIPERR|ENBUSFREE|ENSCSIRST|ENSELTIMO)
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: LQISTAT0[0x0] LQISTAT1[0x0] LQISTAT2[0x0] LQOSTAT0[0x0]
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: LQOSTAT1[0x0] LQOSTAT2[0x0]
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: SCB Count = 512 CMDS_PENDING = 1 LASTSCB 0xffff CURRSCB 0x1f9 NEXTSCB 0x0
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: qinstart = 40 qinfifonext = 40
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: QINFIFO:
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: WAITING_TID_QUEUES:
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: Pending list:
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: 505 FIFO_USE[0x0] SCB_CONTROL[0x40]:(DISCENB) SCB_SCSIID[0x47] 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: Total 1
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: Kernel Free SCB lists: 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: Any Device: 497 498 499 500 501 502 503 504 506 507 508 509 510 511 496 495 494 493
 492 491 490 489 488 487 486 485 484 483 482 481 480 479 478 477 476 475 474 473 472 471 470 469 468 467 466 465 464
 463 462 461 460 459 458 457 456 455 454 453 452 451 450 449 448 447 446 445 444 443 442 441 440 439 438 437 436 435
 434 433 432 431 430 429 428 427 426 425 424 423 422 421 420 419 418 417 416 415 414 413 412 411 410 409 408 407 406
 405 404 403 402 401 400 399 398 397 396 395 394 393 392 391 390 389 388 387 386 385 384 383 382 381 380 379 378 377
 376 375 374 373 372 371 370 369 368 367 366 365 364 363 362 361 360 359 358 357 356 355 354 353 352 351 350 349 348
 347 346 345 344 343 342 341 340 339 338 337 336 335 334 333 332 331 330 329 328 327 326 325 324 323 322 321 320 319
 318 317 316 315 314 313 312 311 310 309 308 307 306 305 304 303 302 301 300 299 298 297 296 295 294 293 292 291 290
 289 288 287 286 285 284 283 282 281 280 279 278 277 276 275 274 273 272 271 270 269 268 267 266 265 264 263 262 261 260 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: 58 257 256 255 254 253 252 251 250 249 248 247 246 245 244 243 242 241 240 239 238
 237 236 235 234 233 232 231 230 229 228 227 226 225 224 223 222 221 220 219 218 217 216 215 214 213 212 211 210 209
 208 207 206 205 204 203 202 201 200 199 198 197 196 195 194 193 192 191 190 189 188 187 186 185 184 183 182 181 180
 179 178 177 176 175 174 173 172 171 170 169 168 167 166 165 164 163 162 161 160 159 158 157 156 155 154 153 152 151
 150 149 148 147 146 145 144 143 142 141 140 139 138 137 136 135 134 133 132 131 130 129 128 127 126 125 124 123 122
 121 120 119 118 117 116 115 114 113 112 111 110 109 108 107 106 105 104 103 102 101 100 99 98 97 96 95 94 93 92 91
 90 89 88 87 86 85 84 83 82 81 80 79 78 77 76 75 74 73 72 71 70 69 68 67 66 65 64 63 62 61 60 59 58 57 56 55 54 53
 52 51 50 49 48 47 46 45 44 43 42 41 40 39 38 37 36 35 34 33 32 31 30 29 28 27 26 25 24 23 22 21 20 19 18 17 16 15
 14 13 12 11 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: Sequencer Complete DMA-inprog list: 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: Sequencer Complete list: 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: Sequencer DMA-Up and Complete list: 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: Sequencer On QFreeze and Complete list: 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: ahd0: FIFO0 Free, LONGJMP == 0x80ff, SCB 0x0
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: SEQIMODE[0x3f]:(ENCFG4TCMD|ENCFG4ICMD|ENCFG4TSTAT|ENCFG4ISTAT|ENCFG4DATA|ENSAVEPTRS) 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: SEQINTSRC[0x0] DFCNTRL[0x0] DFSTATUS[0x89]:(FIFOEMP|HDONE|PRELOAD_AVAIL) 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: SG_CACHE_SHADOW[0x2]:(LAST_SEG) SG_STATE[0x0] DFFSXFRCTL[0x0] 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: SOFFCNT[0x0] MDFFSTAT[0x5]:(FIFOFREE|DLZERO) SHADDR = 0x00, SHCNT = 0x0 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: HADDR = 0x00, HCNT = 0x0 CCSGCTL[0x10]:(SG_CACHE_AVAIL) 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: ahd0: FIFO1 Active, LONGJMP == 0x8063, SCB 0x1f9
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: SEQIMODE[0x3f]:(ENCFG4TCMD|ENCFG4ICMD|ENCFG4TSTAT|ENCFG4ISTAT|ENCFG4DATA|ENSAVEPTRS) 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: SEQINTSRC[0x0] DFCNTRL[0x24]:(DIRECTION|SCSIEN) DFSTATUS[0x88]:(HDONE|PRELOAD_AVAIL) 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: SG_CACHE_SHADOW[0x2]:(LAST_SEG) SG_STATE[0x0] DFFSXFRCTL[0x0] 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: SOFFCNT[0x0] MDFFSTAT[0x4]:(DLZERO) SHADDR = 0x00, SHCNT = 0x0 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: HADDR = 0x00, HCNT = 0x0 CCSGCTL[0x10]:(SG_CACHE_AVAIL) 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: LQIN: 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: ahd0: LQISTATE = 0x0, LQOSTATE = 0x0, OPTIONMODE = 0x52
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: ahd0: OS_SPACE_CNT = 0x20 MAXCMDCNT = 0x0
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: ahd0: SAVED_SCSIID = 0x0 SAVED_LUN = 0x0
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: SIMODE0[0xc]:(ENOVERRUN|ENIOERR) 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: CCSCBCTL[0x4]:(CCSCBDIR) 
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: ahd0: REG0 == 0x1f9, SINDEX = 0x1c1, DINDEX = 0x10a
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: ahd0: SCBPTR == 0x1f9, SCB_NEXT == 0xff80, SCB_NEXT2 == 0xfff4
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: CDB 8 0 0 80 88 65
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: STACK: 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0 0x0
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Dump Card State Ends >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: (pass1:ahd0:0:4:1): SCB 505 - timed out
May 31 11:22:39 freebsd9 kernel: (pass1:ahd0:0:4:1): BDR message in message buffer
May 31 11:22:41 freebsd9 kernel: ahd0: Recovery Initiated - Card was not paused
May 31 11:22:41 freebsd9 kernel: >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dump Card State Begins <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
```


----------



## vermaden (May 31, 2012)

I have the same controller and the same problem, solution - get a different one (at least I haven't found the solution).


----------



## Tomse (Jun 4, 2012)

I got issues with 2 different brands.

My solution was to go back to 8.x


----------

